# Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA) C&A



## jcgriff2

I am pleased to announce that Tech Support Forum in conjunction with Microsoft Corporation has awarded the coveted Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA) to the following 11 recipients -
*spunk.funk*
Old Rich
wrench97
dai 
*VirGnarus*
loda117
*CriticalPoint*
Rits
*sobeit*
*mgorman87*
*djaburg*​


> *What is the Microsoft Community Contributor Award?*
> 
> The award seeks to recognize those who are making a difference in online technical communities. These contributions can vary from answers in forums to translating content for members of the community to learn from.
> 
> Previously, awardees were chosen only from Microsoft’s own online communities, such as MSDN or Microsoft Answers. Now Microsoft has expanded their search for awardees to non-Microsoft owned forum sites such as TSF.


 
TSF is among the first non-Microsoft owned forums to award the MCCA. 

Congratulations to all on your outstanding contributions and a job very well done.

John


----------



## joeten

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Go guys excellent what a tremendous achievement with so many awards


----------



## Will Watts

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congratulations everyone! Well deserved all.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congratulations everyone!!!

Nice accomplishments All!


----------



## Corrine

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congrats to all!


----------



## Corday

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Great for you all to be recognized and in a way, TSF too.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congrats to all of you guys!


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congradulations to us one and all! !


----------



## Basementgeek

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congrats to all

BG


----------



## shotgn

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Well done everyone


----------



## z3r010

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Well done folks


----------



## GZ

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congrats! Well deserved!


----------



## Ried

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Well done and congratulations!


----------



## SABL

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Nice job, everyone......congratulations!!


----------



## ReviverSoft

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Good stuff, guys! You've got shiny new badges now.


----------



## VirGnarus

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

TBH, I didn't realize this award existed before I got prompted about it just now. Thank you all very much. I'm afraid I might not be able to get the award officially as my employer's status is a little iffy (it may be government-associated which MCCA doesn't approve), but regardless it's good to get feedback like this to have me realize that I've managed to help out a lot. Thanks a mil.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Microsoft Community Contributor Award (MCCA)*

Congratulation to you all, nice work


----------



## loda117

Thank you soo much guys means a lot


----------



## Jonathan_King

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Wrench97

Thanks guys and gals, it through the help of all of you that made it possible:wavey:


----------



## etaf

Congrats to all of you guys!

looking at the MS website - it says this award is for 


> It is an award offered by Microsoft which is designed to recognize notable contributions to Microsoft online community forums such as TechNet, MSDN®, and Answers.


 and as mentioned in first post its now extended, but not mentioned on the MS site 
out of interest -
how does this award differ from the MVP award ?

confused


----------



## jcgriff2

MCCA awards were only given out in Microsoft owned forums. . . until recently. 

There are ~4,000 total MVPs world-wide - https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/gp/mvpfaqs

MCCA will far surpass that number. ~600 to date in the last year - https://www.microsoftcommunitycontributor.com/current-awardees.aspx

MVP numbers are capped.


----------



## davehc

There are several differences, in fact. The MCAA is only valid for three months, and forum specific. The MVP is valid for a year, and is across the board - it also has certain physical rewards.

You can read up on it by clicking the subtitles at the bottom of this page:

https://www.microsoftcommunitycontributor.com/


----------



## -WOLF-

davehc said:


> There are several differences, in fact. The MCAA is only valid for three months, and forum specific. The MVP is valid for a year, and is across the board - it also has certain physical rewards.
> 
> You can read up on it by clicking the subtitles at the bottom of this page:
> 
> https://www.microsoftcommunitycontributor.com/


So does that mean after 3 months all our MCCA winners have to remove the banner? And how does one get it 'renewed'?


----------



## davehc

I would presume so. It doesn't mention that at all in the given link


----------



## Wrench97

The award period changed in the fall of 2012, previously it was rewarded for a 1 year period and could be displayed on any forum you post in. Current awardees are good until it expires, those awarded after OCT of 2012 fall under the new rules(we do not have any here).


----------



## NoelDP

It's actually a lot more complex than it appears.
MCC awards from the MS forums are largely automated - those from the third-party forums less so.
It's also possible to be awarded MCC in more than one place.
I was awarded back in November 2011 (for 12 months, as was the norm then) - but appear to have been grandfathered in to the current awardees. 
The awards basically lapsed back in April last year, until they restarted in the new 3-month format in October. However, my name doesn't appear in the current lists, but my posting alias in the MS forums still carry the MCC banner which is supposed only to be for current awardees. MS have been repeatedly informed of this anomaly (and I'm not the only one) but appear to be in no hurry to correct it.

In theory at least (assuming posting rate/success met the criteria) I could get awarded in 6 areas, since I participate in 4 different MS MCC award areas, and two external ones. No-one I know of has yet explained the new system to my satisfaction - and it's not properly referenced in the MCC subsite. https://www.microsoftcommunitycontributor.com/overview.aspx


----------



## sobeit

Just scanned teh mcca list and it looks like nobody from tsf is on it. at least not on the list in the previous post link.


----------



## NoelDP

The sorting in that list doesn't work properly - if you try sorting on date, it seems to only sort one page!
Sort by forum and you get better results - some of the time! - having said that, I can't see any specifically TSF members there either, although there are a few names I do recognise, under other 'Community Names'.

Hey! - I just found myself listed under MSDN (they've changed the categories again since I last looked - the 'microsoft.com' category seems to have been subsumed into MSDN) - so I must be legit again


----------



## Wrench97

Yes but only for the forum it was awarded on....................
That list does not go back to the original 1 year awards it appears to only cover the new 3 month awards.


----------



## NoelDP

.. but MS still gives me the badge on ALL forums I participate in - MSDN/TechNet/Partner/Answers 
It would help if left and right hands had the same set of rules


----------



## Wrench97

> When a member of a participating online community makes enough contributions, such as answering questions, recommending quality content, etc., they will automatically receive a “MCC” b*adge next to their online identity name in the online community they were selected from*. Additionally, those selected will have the option to have their name listed on the official Microsoft Community Contributor website.


> https://www.microsoftcommunitycontributor.com/faq.aspx

MS has defined this to the rest of the world as meaning the badge can only be displayed in the community selected from, either you were selected in all of them( very possible) or MS is counting all of there forums as one.


----------



## NoelDP

I'm only in the list once - others are/were in there multiple times for different Communities


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

What is Old Rich?


----------



## Wrench97

Rich was was awarded last April under the old system for a year as was I.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Okay. I forgot about you.  Congrats. :thumb: (Rather belated :hide.


----------



## Old Rich

Flight Sim Guy said:


> What is Old Rich?


 . old!


----------



## Old Rich

If we are not renewed, I guess they will tell us to stop using the badge??


----------



## Corday

Old Rich said:


> If we are not renewed, I guess they will tell us to stop using the badge??


For a definitive answer to that question, Email [email protected]


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Old Rich said:


> . old!


:rofl::thumb:


----------



## Redeye3323

@Corday - Is it wise posting that email on the open forum?


----------



## sobeit

Redeye3323 said:


> @Corday - Is it wise posting that email on the open forum?



it belongs to microsoft


----------



## Corday

Redeye3323 said:


> @Corday - Is it wise posting that email on the open forum?


It's openly available so MCCA questions beyond the FAQ can be answered.


----------



## Old Rich

I'm almost afraid to ask! !


----------

